# عندي دبلوم تخرج (ومشكلة كبيرة مع المشرف) أرجوكم!!! المشرف عنصري



## المهندس سيسكو (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أنا في أحد الدول الأوروبية 


عندي مشروع تخرج بهندسة الأتصالات .

قاموا بتعيين مشرف ( والمشكلة يهودي ) ويكره العرب كره غريب وكل ماروح لعندوا أنتظروا ساعات أمام باب غرفته وكل ما ادخل يقلي مشغول أنتظر

والله تعبت:80:

ولا يريد تقديم اي مساعدة 


فما الحل أرجوكم

أحتاج افكار لعمل المشروع 
المشروع باللغة الأنكليزية

وتقريبا المشرع يكون على أنظمة الشبكات ( وحابب يكون المشروع عن الحماية )

ارجوكم


----------



## ahmednasr68 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارفع دعوى عليه في رئاسة الجامعة واذا ما قبلوا ايغيروا المشرف فارفع دعوى على الجامعة لانك في كل الاحوال راسب . فلن تخسر شيئا


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يسامحك يا اخي
لماذا التبشير بالرسوب؟
أنا دخلت للموقع لتساعدوني بفكرة الدبلوم
والمشرف لا يقدم ولا ياخر لأنوا في لجنة رح تناقش معها الدبلوم
وكثير من الدكاترة والبروفيسورات اليهود درسوني وكانوا سيئين معي بس أنا كنت معون محترم
ونجحت بأمتياز والحمد لله

أتمنى المساعدة


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انصحك اخى الكريم ان تحول من هذه الجامعة ولا تجعل اليهود بتحكمون بك ويتحكمون بعقللك وان كنت فى السنة الاخيرة فاعليك بالصبر والدعاء فلن ينفعك احد فانت تقول ان الدكتررة اكثرهم يهود وهذا يعنى ان ادارة الجامعة لن تفعل معهم شيئا فلذللك عليك بالرجوع الى ربك والدعاء والله الموفق وفقك الله اخى الكريم واما فكرة المشروع فسوف احاول اعطيك افكار فى الفترة القادمة .


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
نعم هذه السنة الأخيرة لي

والحمد لله أنا لست خائف وواثق من معلوماتي ولم أرسب في أي سنة دراسية

أحتاج مساعدتكم قدر الأمكان في الافكار 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmednasr68 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ سسكو اود ان اعتذر عن جوابي السابق فانا لا اريد ان ابشرك بالرسوب . وفقك الله وجعل لكل من كل هم مخرجا وفي كل ضيق فرجا .


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياغالي
ولكن أنا أحب الصبر ولا أخاف لا من يهودي ولا من أي شخص
أخاف من الله عز وجل
لن أخسر دراسي ولن أقدم أي شكوا سوف أدرس واجتهد وأحصل على الدبلوم بأذن الله

بانتظار أقتراحاتكم


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (26 سبتمبر 2010)

اين المساعدة؟


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم اذا اردت المساعدة حاول ان تلقي نظرة على هذا الموقع فربما يفيدك بما تريد 
http://cr4.globalspec.com/thread/17334/communication-engineering-graduation-project


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*بما انك حابب تشتغل على امن الشبكات فبقترح عليك انك تحدد نوع الشبكة وعلى اساسها تبدأ توضع الخطوط الاساسية لبحثك*​ 
*لو كانت*
*telecom system *​ 
*هذا رابط لفصل من كتاب بيتكلم عن الامان في انظمة الاتصالات** http://www.4shared.com/document/eO4lTCMf/SE-17.html*​ 
*واذا كانت شبكة لاسلكية هذا عرض بوربوينت*
*لطالب عن شبكة لاسلكية*

*http://www.4shared.com/document/axaVHsVI/networksecurity2009.html*

*and this about netwok security policy*

http://www.4shared.com/document/axaVHsVI/networksecurity2009.html
ممكن بحثك يكون عن التشفير او عن تطوير الجدران النارية 
ان شاء الله الاشياء اللي لقيتها تكون مفيدة مع اني مااظن انها تكون تغطي طلبك
بتمناللك التوفيق وربنا ان شاء الله حيكون معاك وتوصل للي تتمناه واليهودي راح تقنعو وتغلبو وترد على تصرفاتو بعلمك وشغلك ان شاء الله بالتوفيق ​


----------

